# gpu tweak 2 macht mich wahnsinnig !



## kiezkalle (13. Juli 2019)

guten tag ,

ich hab folgendes problem mit gpu tweak: seit dem ich den radeon treiber aktualisiert habe und gesehen habe das ich eine ältere gpu tweak 2 version habe, habe ich die im anschluss auch erneuert .Nachdem ich das getan habe , konnte ich in gpu tweak keine gpu core einstellungen mehr sehen die waren verschwunden, auch wenn ich versucht habe auf den oc mode zu gehen kam keine änderung von 1411mhz auf 1431 mhz zustande. Auch war es nicht mehr möglich die memory clock zu erhöhen weil die option einfach weg ist ...stattdessen habe ich nach dem update die funktion always 3d clock bekommen . Nachdem ich gegooglet habe gibt es die option wohl schon lange ,nur hatte ich sie nie in der früheren tweak version gehabt . Da ich meinen rechner sowieso neu aufsetzen wollte , habe ich nach einem frischen windows alle treiber neu installiert aber das problem besteht weiterhin . Beide grakas laufen aufjedenfall und die 2. arbeitet auch ein wenig, nur fehlen mir jetzt alle einstellungen . mit msi afterburner hab ich genau dasselbe problem ,dort kann ich zwar die clock anzahl erhöhen aber dann fehlen mir wieder andere einstellungen. Es ist einfach nur zum mäuse melken . Gibt es nicht einfach ein besseres programm als diesen schrott?Mittlerweile bin ich mit meinem latein echt am ende .

msi x370 gaming pro carbon
2x rx580 asus rog strix O8G
windows 10 pro 64 bit


----------



## NatokWa (13. Juli 2019)

Schmeiß GPU-Twaek runter und nutz das Original : Afterburner . 

GPU-Tweak ist nur eine angepasste Kopie vom AB die meist veraltet ist und gerne rumspackt wo der AB null Probleme hat .


----------



## kiezkalle (13. Juli 2019)

gibt es denn noch andere übertaktungstools ?die man empfehlen kann? oder eventuell veränderte bios versionen für die rx 580?


----------

